# Rifle Owners! What do you like? No Pics.



## Racer88

Since there's a "favorite pistol" thread, I thought I'd start a rifle thread.

I love me some rifles.... any kind really. I've got a few "modern sporting rifles" (MSR) aka "evil black rifles," though one is green (FS2000) and another is "flat desert earth" (SCAR-16). The SCAR-16 is an awesome rifle.

My latest "kick" is long distance precision rifle shooting. _"It's like golf, but for men!"_  I dipped my toes in precision shooting several years ago with a custom-built AR-15 with a 24-inch bull barrel. I've shot it (with precision) up to 600 yards.

More recently, I got a Ruger Precision Rifle in 6.5-Creedmoor. Love that one. OK... so, that's my "favorite" for now. I've shot it out to 1,000 yards. But, most of my shooting is 100 - 300 yards, mainly due to range availability in my area. I've got to drive a long distance for longer ranges.

Since gun pics are not allowed... and target pics are apparently not verboten (saw some on the pistol thread), here's a recent group I shot at 200 yards (a few weeks ago).










At 300 yards several months ago... a common frustration of precision rifle shooters: That fifth shot! But, even the 5-shot group was 1/2-MOA.


----------



## Blackrain

That grouping is impressive. That "dammit" round was just a flyer, your .212 MOA is quite impressive for an "amateur" long distance marksman.


----------



## Racer88

Blackrain said:


> That grouping is impressive. That "dammit" round was just a flyer, your .212 MOA is quite impressive for an "amateur" long distance marksman.


Thanks. Self-taught. Also, factory match ammo... I don't load my own.


----------



## DaveandStu

Been involved with all firearms since very early in life..so 50 plus years in farming and feral pest eradication..put a lot away when kids came along but since they have grown up I enjoy the practice more than the kill now unless necessary or the odd hind for game..
Levers/ carbines. 22/ 357/30/30 up to 150 with certainty. 
Numerous bolt actions up to 300 win mag..and handed on many to my sons.
I still use my 6.5 by 55mm swede open sighted to 400 yards with fair accuracy plus a 1930 303 that can kill cleanly to same.
I load all except rimfire on 2 Dillon presses.
The powder thrower on which to me leaves a bit to be desired. We run a 360 bisaloy flopper between 2 steel pickets..300 win mag and 308 have zoned in at 685 yards...the 300 helps me more as I can see where I'm missing easier with impact near target...
My only advice to loaders is don't get distracted and don't not measure and check regularly through the loading process, nothing worse than having primer only and then out with brass knocker!!
Good post OP..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ugawino

Everything from .22LR to 7.62x54R.....with lots in between!


----------



## CMY21

Sako 85 Classic in .30-'06. 
I'm an old school .30-'06 can do everything guy.


----------



## ugawino

CMY21 said:


> Sako 85 Classic in .30-'06.
> I'm an old school .30-'06 can do everything guy.


God's own caliber!


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

6.5×52mm Carcano Model 91/38


----------



## Racer88

I also love me some .22LR. My favorites are my Browning BL-22 (Grade 2) and my M&P 15-22 (AR-15 form). Fun rifles! The BL-22 is gorgeous with a "flamed" Maple stock.


----------



## CSG

I have an assortment of rifles in different calibers but if I could keep only one, it would be one of my 10/22s.


----------



## DaveandStu

CSG said:


> I have an assortment of rifles in different calibers but if I could keep only one, it would be one of my 10/22s.


Is that the old Ruger semi auto 10/22's? 
If I can also add a " jm" marlin 39A golden as a extremely precise lever action .22
This is from a Aussie who only has and will buy USA quality built..served me well and I'm not changing from this level of build from the old guys..Swede and British are in same bracket in older gear too imho..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Weissen

An early 80’s SAKO A1 in .222Rem that I’ve had from new that shoots way better than its skinny barrel really should. Will never sell it.
A Marlin 1895 guide gun (18” tube) in 45/70. My feral goat, red deer and kangaroo thumper.
I‘m a timber and blued steel kinda guy.


----------



## DaveandStu

45/70 is just gold imho..and is a good big brother to 30/30 ..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88

DaveandStu said:


> 45/70 is just gold imho..and is a good big brother to 30/30 ..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


That 45-70 packs a thump!


----------



## Weissen

Racer88 said:


> That 45-70 packs a thump!


It's such a versatile caliber. You can load it way back with cast lead projectiles and light powder charges to take rabbits and foxes one weekend, and then turn up the volume on your reloads with some big bullets and lots of powder and hunt water buffalo the next weekend with the same rifle.


----------



## EODArmy

I sold my Sig 716 as I do not have a good range close to me and now only have a SR22. The AR looking version of the 10/22.


----------



## Dirty Red

I have a Henry H1 .22LR and a Ruger 10/22.

But my favorite is my made in Japan Browning BL-22 Micro Midas with a 16" barrel.


----------



## ofted42

Gotta love the .308. Got one in a Winchester Featherweight and it makes it damn hard to justify something else to go with it. I do bust out my Mauser in 6.5x55 swede every once in a while though, wish they made that caliber in more rifle models. I dream someday of finding a Winchester 1885 Low Wall in 6.5x55.


----------



## CSG

DaveandStu said:


> Is that the old Ruger semi auto 10/22's?
> If I can also add a " jm" marlin 39A golden as a extremely precise lever action .22
> This is from a Aussie who only has and will buy USA quality built..served me well and I'm not changing from this level of build from the old guys..Swede and British are in same bracket in older gear too imho..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Yes. I own a couple of scoped carbines and a TakeDown with the MagPul backpacker stock.


----------



## cari2763

CMY21 said:


> Sako 85 Classic in .30-'06.
> I'm an old school .30-'06 can do everything guy.


That's what I am talking about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Racer88 said:


> Since there's a "favorite pistol" thread, I thought I'd start a rifle thread.
> 
> I love me some rifles.... any kind really. I've got a few "modern sporting rifles" (MSR) aka "evil black rifles," though one is green (FS2000) and another is "flat desert earth" (SCAR-16). The SCAR-16 is an awesome rifle.
> 
> My latest "kick" is long distance precision rifle shooting. _"It's like golf, but for men!"_  I dipped my toes in precision shooting several years ago with a custom-built AR-15 with a 24-inch bull barrel. I've shot it (with precision) up to 600 yards.
> 
> More recently, I got a Ruger Precision Rifle in 6.5-Creedmoor. Love that one. OK... so, that's my "favorite" for now. I've shot it out to 1,000 yards. But, most of my shooting is 100 - 300 yards, mainly due to range availability in my area. I've got to drive a long distance for longer ranges.
> 
> Since gun pics are not allowed... and target pics are apparently not verboten (saw some on the pistol thread), here's a recent group I shot at 200 yards (a few weeks ago).
> 
> View attachment 15464413
> 
> 
> At 300 yards several months ago... a common frustration of precision rifle shooters: That fifth shot! But, even the 5-shot group was 1/2-MOA.
> 
> View attachment 15464416


That's some impressive shooting, OP. I had to laugh when I read your one comment - that "flyer" is also a frustration of "less-than-precision" rifle shooters. ? ?

I began shooting BB guns around the age of 9 or 10. Began deer hunting at 12. (grew up in West PA, you have to understand) Was handloading my own .30-06 ammo at 16, did that for several years. I had fun with handloading not primarily for cost savings (though that was nice), but mainly for getting as much accuracy as I could out of the loads. Was able to get some sub-MOA groups at 100 yds. (also got into archery, btw, pretty heavily for about 10 yrs - that was at least as much fun as, and maybe more so - than rifle shooting)

Was on the rifle team in high school - we shot (in competition) German-made .22 rifles w/peep sights at official targets at 50 feet, prone position w/slings. The bullseye was about 2-4mm across. My best target was 100, 6 or 7X I think. (100, 10X was a perfect score) Lots of fun. Found out later I had an astigmatism in my shooting eye; might have done better if I had worn prescription glasses. My vision was pretty good then but def not 20/20.

Now in my 50s. I no longer hunt or handload, but enjoy target shooting - primarily handguns. (was a Federal LEO for a few yrs) I still have our old deer rifles - Marlin lever action 30-30 and Winchester 670 .30-06. Recently picked up an S&P M&P Sport II in 5.56mm. Also have a Ruger .22 bolt action, and a German RWS .22 cal pellet rifle.

I knew I shouldn't have opened this thread. (taking notes on rifles mentioned...) ? I may be in the market for another .22 rifle, and maybe also a 6.5 Creedmoor at some point. If I get a 6.5 Creedmoor, I'd be looking for a tack driver, just for fun punching paper at 100 yds. (I'm in West PA again, and the terrain doesn't typically allow very long-range shots. I'm not aware of any long-distance ranges near me, though TBH I've never checked for any.)

Now thinking about starting a "What's your favorite shotgun" thread.... ?? "What's your favorite bow (archery)?" The possibilities are endless.... ???


----------



## DaveandStu

I say you go..shotguns unless you wish to break up your first thread to rimfire and centrefire...reloading now for a compatible .357 in carbines and 6 holer in S&W..
Good thread to hear about others favourite choice
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamstur

I'm a bolt action whore. Have gone thru an entire slew of 25-30 production (Sako TRG, AI, DTA) and custom (Tac Ops, SAC, APA, GAP) rifles and all the glass.

Last toy build was a prairie dog slayer: GAP 223 on Templar V2 (Deviant), 20" 1:7 Proof carbon barrel, Huber 2-stage, Manners Elite TA, APA RTG DBM, APA rings, Schmidt & Bender 5-20 short scope. Need to get out for load development!


----------



## Racer88

Time4Playnow said:


> maybe also a 6.5 Creedmoor at some point. If I get a 6.5 Creedmoor, I'd be looking for a tack driver, just for fun punching paper at 100 yds.


For a budget level rig, it's hard to beat the Ruger Precision Rifle and a Vortex Viper HST / PST scope (or Athlon equivalent). For less than $2k, you can have an amazing rifle (if the shooter does his part). I love it when I out-shoot the guy next to me with a $8000+ rig. 😎

My (now 16 years old) daughter has taken an interest in precision rifle shooting. She started when she was 15 years old. Stand by for proud dad braggin'! She's been a dozen times, or so... and besides having natural talent, has a great coach (me)! Some of her targets (with name redacted) with my precision built AR-15 and my RPR 6.5-CM.

Her very first shot with my AR at 100 yards. Age 15. Photo taken through spotting scope, after I recovered from laughing.









First five-shot group ever at 200 yards with AR. 









First time ever at 100 yards with RPR 6.5-CM









Then at 200 with the RPR 6.5-CM:









Her very first 5-shot group at 300 yards with the RPR 6.5-CM.









And, her first 12 shots at 600 yards with the RPR 6.5-CM! Sighter #1 was a 10-ring. Sighter #2 was an X-ring! For reference, the X-ring is three inches. The 10-ring is six inches. We stopped at 12 shots due to a monsoon. Forgot to get a picture of all 20 shots after we re-started. But, I added the score card to the bottom of the image. 184-3X final score... first time ever at 600 yards. Not bad for a 16 year old first timer!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Racer88 said:


> For a budget level rig, it's hard to beat the Ruger Precision Rifle and a Vortex Viper HST / PST scope (or Athlon equivalent). For less than $2k, you can have an amazing rifle (if the shooter does his part). I love it when I out-shoot the guy next to me with a $8000+ rig. 😎
> 
> My (now 16 years old) daughter has taken an interest in precision rifle shooting. She started when she was 15 years old. Stand by for proud dad braggin'! She's been a dozen times, or so... and besides having natural talent, has a great coach (me)! Some of her targets (with name redacted) with my precision built AR-15 and my RPR 6.5-CM.
> 
> Her very first shot with my AR at 100 yards. Age 15. Photo taken through spotting scope, after I recovered from laughing.
> View attachment 15470295
> 
> 
> First five-shot group ever at 200 yards with AR.
> View attachment 15470297
> 
> 
> First time ever at 100 yards with RPR 6.5-CM
> View attachment 15470300
> 
> 
> Then at 200 with the RPR 6.5-CM:
> View attachment 15470302
> 
> 
> Her very first 5-shot group at 300 yards with the RPR 6.5-CM.
> View attachment 15470304
> 
> 
> And, her first 12 shots at 600 yards with the RPR 6.5-CM! Sighter #1 was a 10-ring. Sighter #2 was an X-ring! For reference, the X-ring is three inches. The 10-ring is six inches. We stopped at 12 shots due to a monsoon. Forgot to get a picture of all 20 shots after we re-started. But, I added the score card to the bottom of the image. 184-3X final score... first time ever at 600 yards. Not bad for a 16 year old first timer!
> View attachment 15470306


Phew!! Sign her up for the Olympics!!  

(actually, does the Olympics even have shooting, other than the Biathlon??)


----------



## Racer88

Time4Playnow said:


> (actually, does the Olympics even have shooting, other than the Biathlon??)


They sure do:















Shooting - News, Athletes, Highlights & More


Discover the world of Olympic Shooting, including the latest videos, news and highlights from clay, trap and skeet. Learn about the history of Shooting.




www.olympic.org





Maybe sign her up as a Marine Corps sniper? 😁


----------



## Bahn112

Favorite has been my 16" Larue PredatAR in 5.56 which was wearing an Aimpoint T1. This had been my go-to for all my training/classes etc.


----------



## jfdeasy9608

Favorite rifle....Walther WA2000.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Impressive shooting Gents.

I like shootin' and scootin' with my favorite rifle being a SCAR 'Lite' with a 10" FN 'SBR' barrel, a Geissele Super SCAR trigger, Kinetic Development stock, Parker Mountain Machine vented rail and rail extension, mil spec ELCAN SpecterDR 1-4X optic, and a Griffin Armament Hammer Comp and Paladin 5 can. I've had this rig for 8 years now and its become my go-to long gun.


----------



## Racer88

CMSgt Bo said:


> I like shootin' and scootin' with my favorite rifle being a SCAR 'Lite' with a 10" FN 'SBR' barrel, a Geissele Super SCAR trigger, Kinetic Development stock, Parker Mountain Machine vented rail and rail extension, mil spec ELCAN SpecterDR 1-4X optic, and a Griffin Armament Hammer Comp and Paladin 5 can. I've had this rig for 8 years now and its become my go-to long gun.


Got me a SCAR-16S when they first came out. Still pretty much stock, except a different grip (ERGO Deluxe Tactical). Shot it with iron sights only for many years until a few months ago. Put a Primary Arms Gen 3 5X Prism Scope with the green ACSS reticle (love the reticle!). Got 2500 rounds through it.


----------



## 1981Eagle

My ex-wife's father had a Pre-64 Winchester model 70 Target in .308 (with the straight taper target barrel). It had a Redfield palma rear target sight and a Globe aperture front. It had the 'clip slot' for a 5-round stripper clip. 

He and I would shoot NRA 'big bore' matches and he had a Remington 40X repeater with a clip slot and similar sights in 30-06

I loved that Winchester and I knew that someday that rifle would be mine .... but it still wasn't worth staying married to his daughter


----------



## SolarPower

I dig older pre-64 Winchester M70 in .300H&H


----------



## LAWatchGuy20

Nice group. I have a ruger precision in 6.5creedmore also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h

I absolutely love my old surplus Swiss rifles. Have a 1953 W+F Bern K31 and a 1912 Schmidt-Rubin 1911 Rifle. The straight-pull bolt feels like... everything you’d ever wish a bolt action could feel like. Buttery smooth, perfectly finished (or worn in) and satisfyingly chunky. There’s also that “cool” factor of a self-camming bolt. They’re known to be very accurate even by modern standards. Only downside is the obscure and expensive 7.5x55 Swiss cartridge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esdunbar

For long range anything in 300 win mag is just so hard to beat. Lately I've been shooting more Christensen and Bergara rifles than anything. They end modded, but I like to buy a stock gun and then change out things as I go. One of my favorite shooters is a Christensen in 6.5 Creedmor sitting in a Manners EH1A stock with mini chases and a 4-16 Nightforce ATACR on top. Not much I can't drop with that. It would work on elk in a pinch, but I'm currently building up a clone of it in 300 win mag for that.


----------



## Recoil Rob

Anything with walnut and blued steel, preferably between 50-125 years old...


----------



## jacgul

I highly recommend rifle dynamics AKs. I've done plenty if training with the Famas, M16A4, M4 and HK416. I'd say of the service weapons, I like the M4 the best, for the civilian available equivalent I'd say the gas impingment AR from FNH or Armalite, especially their AR10, the one I had ate the russian steel cases like a charm. I like the accuracy if the 416, but I refer the Barrett Rec 7 for piston driven.


----------



## ugawino

Got plenty of ARs in various calibers. But my favorite rifle is my 1970 Circle 11 (Polish) AK. Beautiful wood on this guy.


----------



## Bluebirdwatch1

Not a rifle but a CZ scorpion shoots phenomenal! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88

My son asked to go to the range today. It was my first time shooting since last November (at 500 yards).

Just 100 yards today. We fired the SCAR-16S, FS2000, and precision AR-15. Here's the last target of the day - AR-15. My groups are 1, 2, and 5. My son was group 3 and 4. All groups are 5-shot groups, except Group 5, which is 10 shots.


----------



## jcp123

I’m kind of a vintage guy - think basically from the 1880s advent of smokeless powders up to right around WWII. I especially like self-loaders. Obvious ones are the SKS and the M1 Garand, but I also like the M1A, the civvy version of the M14, itself sort of a hackjob full auto M1 Garand, and the German G43. Enfield Mk.V “jungle rifles” are attractive. But as with most of my interests, I kinda like the offbeat. Owing to the 6.5mm Creedmoor, I have a thing for other 6.5mm rifles, like the Italian Carcanos and the Japanese Arisakas, as well as anything 6.5x55 Swede. The M1 Carbine is also a neat piece of kit. I also have a strange fascination with “garbage rod” Mosin Nagant rifles.

I also wish that 5.45mm Soviet had caught on here and in then-Czechoslovakia. A VZ58 variant in 5.45 would be kinda sweet.


----------



## VincentG

My two favorite rifles are both levers, a BL-22 grade 1 that is just so much fun to shoot and my Marlin 336 35rem manufactured in 1955, no better game/brush gun in my book. I am happy to think that being old school levers they are unlikely to ever be on a ban list, and they are the only rifles I really feel like I need, plus my 1967 Rem 870 Wingmaster


----------



## jcp123

VincentG said:


> My two favorite rifles are both levers, a BL-22 grade 1 that is just so much fun to shoot and my Marlin 336 35rem manufactured in 1955, no better game/brush gun in my book. I am happy to think that being old school levers they are unlikely to ever be on a ban list, and they are the only rifles I really feel like I need, plus my 1967 Rem 870 Wingmaster


I have a .30-30 Marlin 336. Good rifle, it is basically .75-1 MOA with 125gr handloads, and 175gr ain't far behind, about 1-1.25 MOA. It's basically a garbage rod with 150gr. And it's pretty, really pretty. I just don't have a use for it, and it kicks far harder than it should for its modest power. I've shot .308 bolt actions which recoil less.


----------



## Racer88

VincentG said:


> My two favorite rifles are both levers, a BL-22 grade 1 that is just so much fun to shoot and my Marlin 336 35rem manufactured in 1955, no better game/brush gun in my book. I am happy to think that being old school levers they are unlikely to ever be on a ban list, and they are the only rifles I really feel like I need, plus my 1967 Rem 870 Wingmaster


Love my BL-22 (Grade 2)! Got the flamed Maple stock. Sucks that we can't post photos. It's GORGEOUS!


----------



## B.Kohr

One of the more enjoyable ways I have to spend an afternoon is shooting my Ruger precision 22, suppressed, at 100 yards.

We have a 400 yd range at the farm, but it’s very exposed to wind.

Trying to “surf” subsonic 22s in at 100 is amusingly frustrating for me.


----------



## Racer88

B.Kohr said:


> One of the more enjoyable ways I have to spend an afternoon is shooting my Ruger precision 22, suppressed, at 100 yards.


I love my RPR 6.5CM. I've heard mixed reviews on the RPR 22LR. Obviously, you're one of the positives. 

I live me some 22s. But, I don't have a precision 22, yet.


----------



## B.Kohr

At 50 yards, I shoot 1/2” groups with it, and I’m not very proficient at precision rifle. (I shoot some 3 gun and USPSA)


----------



## olske59

Racer88 said:


> I love me some rifles.... any kind really. I've got a few "modern sporting rifles" (MSR) aka "evil black rifles," though one is green (FS2000) and another is "flat desert earth" (SCAR-16). The SCAR-16 is an awesome rifle.


Being a southpaw, I have a very limited number of rifles I can enjoy, so I'll say the left-handed version of Stag Arms "evil black rifle."


----------



## DaveandStu

Have to say my preferred carry is the Steyr Scout 308 with a nightforce 2.5-10-42
All handloaded hornady SST and Interlocks 165 gn and ADI.AR 2208 at 45.5 gn with C.C.I primers.
Smaller feral kills its over kill but for grunters over 70Kg its a stopper at 400 yards.
Longest floppa out to 720 yards all from a 19" barrel and weight at 7 1/2 lbs with both mags filled.
Can take it just about anywhere on my place and it is a solid performer every time.
My sons never thought I'd go to that style from all my old girls but carrying a few breaks and cracks the weight is very relative to me now.
Some amazing groups posted up..


----------



## lonegunman

In the early 2000's I had Remington Custom Shop make me a 40XB-KS in 7.62 and a dark grey Duracoat finish. It ran .5 moa all day with Federal GMM or Remington Premier 168 or 175's. I then put it in an XLR chassis and could use it with AI magazines. Top it off with some very fine for the day Leupold MK-4 glass and you are exceeding the $4K range for a rifle. Back then it was tax deductible by the way as work equipment.

Today, Ruger makes the Precision rifle that gets very close right off the shelf in 6.5 Creedmoor or .308 and you can find glass a bit cheaper and get up and running for about half the money. For people worried about evil black rifles, you should remember the patent for the gas-operated semi-automatic rifle was handed out in 1866, Hiram Maxim the patent for the blowback, recoil and gas operated rifles in 1883-1885. Are you really afraid of technology that originated while Custer was fighting Indians?

Last year I bought a nice Bergara HMR-Pro in 300WM, it runs really well with 190's and 210's and will easily ring the 800 yd gong on my private range. I too had a problem finding long range public shooting in my area so I bought 120 acres and now have my own playground.

Bergara makes left-handed rifles btw. I'm a lefty also. I can work right handed stuff just fine, but since some companies took the time to make something special for lefties, I always buy it when I can. Rizzini is an Italian shotgun company, imported as Rizziniusa.com They used to offer left-handed wood on some models no extra charge, so I own one of their guns for sporting clays.


----------



## Racer88

olske59 said:


> Being a southpaw, I have a very limited number of rifles I can enjoy, so I'll say the left-handed version of Stag Arms "evil black rifle."


The SCAR-16 is ambidextrous. The bolt handle can be set up on either side. Safety is ambi. The only thing is the ejection port is on the wrong side for lefties.

The FS2000 is better in that respect, as the ejection port is out towards the front of the rifle (on the right side)... away from the face.


----------



## lonegunman

While not a rifle target, I have always liked this gun. It is a S&W model 52-2, semi-auto that only shoots .38 Special full wadcutter. This is a 25 yard slow fire target that scored 99-7X. A quarter is .96" inches across. As Townsend Whelen said, "Only accurate guns are interesting".


----------



## TedG954

Rifles, what do I like? Nothing compares to an original Pre-64 Winchester Model 70, preferably in .270, just like Jack O'Connor used.

The true Rifleman's Rifle.


----------



## kavants

Being a dyed in the wool Texan, I have a few Larue Tactical "evil black rifles". A 5.56 NATO, a 7.62 NATO and a 6.5 Grendel. Much more accurate than I am. Own several others (ARs, AKs, bolts guns, etc.) but the Larue are by far my favorites.


----------



## Barnaby'sDad

Put together a 6.8 SPC AR to take deer hunting. It shoots well (had it to the range a couple times), but I’ve yet to get it out in the woods. Maybe the upcoming season.


----------



## Loneguitar

Probably my Kimber 84L in .30-06. Though possibly my Winchester model 94.


----------



## BePhreed

I prefer my rifles as I do watches; vintage. I once had an extensive collection of First and Second World War era military arms but have narrowed it down to just a few. As far as rifles go, its a toss up between a 1937 Mauser 98k or 1915 SMLE.


----------



## Racer88

My favorite rifle yesterday: Smith & Wesson M&P 15-22. 

My son wanted to go to the range. Ammo is scarce and super-expensive to replace these days. I've got a fair bit of .223 / 5.56 ammo in the inventory, but I don't want to deplete it.

So, we took the 15-22 and several 100-rd boxes of CCI Minimags.

The 15-22 offers the "AR-15 experience" without the expense. It's ergonomically and functionally identical to a regular AR-15. I've got plenty of .22LR ammo and don't mind being "generous" slinging it downrange. It's so much fun! Also not as loud. 

It's also a great rifle for teaching newbies.


----------



## bdev

Years ago I was big into collecting and had a ton of rifles.....I mean a ton of them.
Of all that I had, my favorite would have been the M1 Garand followed by a C. Sharps Arms 45/70. 
I sold off all of my rifles but kept two. A 1948 Winchester 94 and a Ruger 10/22 with a Mannlicher stock.
When I think about it, I should have kept one of the Garands.


----------



## dan360

Bolt actions.....Model 70 pre-64s, Classics, the CRFs. CZ 550, 527, 452. Tikkas, Sakos, 1917 Enfields. Q 'The Fix' soon to be 8.6 💘
Levers.....Marlins, even the post-apocalyptic Remlins, Winchesters, Rossi makes a sweet little 38/357 levergun. Henry's, sometimes.
Semis.....SAN Swissarms/SIG 55X series, Q Honey Badger, AKs, some ARs, Ruger 10/22 Takedown, S&W 15/22 is cool. 

If I had to pick one of each.....Model 70 Classic Alaskan SS 375 H&H, Marlin 1894 44 mag, Q Honey Badger. 22 gets a separate category and it would be the 10/22 Takedown. Everything is threaded. SSSSSSHHHHHHHHH


----------



## johnnyboots

The past couple of years has found me falling in love with old school, well oiled, metal on metal mechanical guns. My 1961 Winchester Model 94 is my favorite of the moment for just this reason. The action is like a sewing machine. After years of shooting plastic and composite guns, these old rifles are a revelation.


----------



## oztech

S&W M&P AR15
Springfield M!A Scout
Ruger 1022


----------



## -CUJO-

Accuracy International AT w/ 6.5 Creedmoor and .308 Win barrels. I shoot 30” barrels with a Spuhr mount and March scope. Here’s a sample F Class target (x-ring is 3” and 10-ring is 6”) at 600-yards:


----------



## Maxgus

I shot rifle competitively from when I was around 9 years old until I married my first wife who successfully put paid to that and alas I never had the opportunity to return to the sport.

After childhood I shot 7.62, represented my country - including at the Imperial Meeting, held at Bisley Camp in UK each year and ended up as captain of my club. Miss it a lot but no facilities where I am now so doubt I will ever go back.

Rifles were a Martini action BSA .22 for winter (covered) just to keep my eye in - though did not shoot .22 competitively since leaving college. 
My main rifles were both 7.62, one a 1974 Grunig & Elmiger with a 28" 1 in 14 twist steel barrel for 300 yards to 600 yards and the other a heavily modified Lee Enfield from 1930's (?) under the Parker Hale name with a 30" 1 in 10 twist steel barrel for long range (900 yards to 1200 yards).

I would go shooting on average every other weekend throughout the year plus various 'away' competitions.

Happy days!


----------



## -CUJO-

Wow! Grunig & Elmiger make some NICE rifles. Their 22LR “Racer” rifles are a work of art!


----------



## Maxgus

-CUJO- said:


> Wow! Grunig & Elmiger make some NICE rifles. Their 22LR “Racer” rifles are a work of art!


Their match rifles and newer models are very intricate but the disclipine I shot did not allow under arm supports at the end of the butt or even scopes - iron sites only without optics and a simple single point sling. 
Match rifle allows all sorts of tech and the rifles accordingly become quite intricate (and beautiful).

Still it was a lovely rifle, walnut stock and beautifully shaped hand grip.


----------



## Pj66

OP very impressive groups! For me though I actually started to take the scopes off most of my rifles and went back to irons. MOA has changed to MOM (minute of man) size out to just 300 or 400 yards. My favorites:
M1A - for looks!
Vanguard .308 - for accuracy
Colt 6920/40 - for ease of handling/accuracy
.22lr military style rifles - plinking fun


----------



## SixtyLion

I have only two rifles one is “black gun” made by Knight’s Armament it is a working gun, and my favorite is my Remington 40x it is from Remington’s Custom Shop, chambered in 300 Win Mag, McMillan A5 stock, two stage trigger breaks at 2.5 lb. Steiner T5Xi 5-25x56 optics.


----------



## supawabb

SAUER 100 CLASSIC XT - 10 year warranty on the barrel for sub mao. Bolt is smooth as can be. 3 position safety. To me... fantastic rifle, and leaves the Tikkas in the dust.





CLASSIC XT | Sauer USA







www.jpsauer-usa.com


----------



## SixtyLion

Sauer (without Sig) makes solid hunting rifles. I forgot who owns who, but Blaser, Mauser, and Sauer are together. My good friend, who is an avid hunter, after some bad experience with popular rifle brands, switched to Sauer rifle, he loves it!!!


----------



## Orive 8

No rifles in our house. In the past, my rifle work was in the Army and Law Enforcement - M16 & AR15s. I also did a little bit of shooting with MP5s - but they are subguns not rifles.

I did own a couple of M1 Carbines in the past - really liked shooting them. The last one I had, I sold it to a friend. He has two and a year or so ago I tried to buy it back he said NO. Apparently, the one I sold him is a little more "collectible" so he doesn't even shoot it. What a friend .

Another friend of mine has, shall we say "a few different rifles" and he made me an offer to borrow any of them anytime. So if I need a rifle fix, I head over to his house and look through his safes...


----------



## slcbbrown

My favorite will always be the M14 (7.62). Never did rifle target shooting (pistol, only) but qualified with the M14 and shot lots of guns, over the years.


----------



## topslop1

Nice little MK18 variant will do just about anything you need it to! For big game; 45-70 in a lever action.


----------



## dan360

Made a lot of moves in my collection the past couple years but my favorites are the Q Honey Badger SD, and Winchester Model 70. Enjoy a good lever gun now and then, too.


----------



## Porky4774

I love my AR but I have a soft spot for my mini 14


----------



## Dusty78

My current 2 favorites are my new Steyr AUG with both 20 and 16 inch barrels and my MKE MP5k clone (actually a pistol but currently wearing a folding brace and soon to be SBR’d)


----------



## FuzeDude

Pre 64 Model 70 in .22 Hornet.
Browning BAR in .308.
Vohlquartsen Deluxe in .22lr.


----------



## Dusty78

Last night I blew my watch money on an HK SP5 (technically a pistol but will be turned into an short barreled rifle after tax stamp)


----------



## CousinVinny

I really enjoy my Tikka T3 300wsm for hunting. I haven’t done much for plinking in awhile but I have a Ruger 10/22 for fun shooting. 


Sent from my grubby thumbs


----------



## VincentG

I prefer C&R for collecting with Milsurp always appealing to me. My fav rifle is a 1955 Marlin 336 in 35rem, perfect rifle for Florida or anywhere with heavy brush. Having owned over 100 22 rifles my fav is my Browning BL22, 2nd place is a pre-war Anschutz boys rifle that is a tack driver. I prefer iron sites over glass and lasers do not work at all for me I am too daltonic. Black guns are fun and all but blued steel and varnished wood speak to me more nowadays.


----------



## Racer88

VincentG said:


> my fav is my Browning BL22


Love my BL-22! Mine is a Grade 2 (engraved receiver) with a flamed Maple stock. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Dirty Red

I am also a proud owner of Browning bl-22. It is the Micro Midas 16" with a short pull stock. It is a trapper style rifle made in Japan.


----------



## VincentG

Mine is a grade 1 90s vintage and has seen a lot of use, both of my boys growing up shot this more than anything else. I have a 15 yard range at my workshop and we shoot Colibris a lot, mine has the standard 20" barrel and if you keep it clean it won't squib, but it is so quiet if it does, you will know it, because of not hearing the impact of the projectile  I bought two bricks a while back and have another brick of Colibri Supers which are noticeable louder but still not as loud as CCI quiet.


----------



## sandywhite

I love my Marlin 336C , it's perfect for hunting. Hunting is my passion, for me it's the best way to relax and get rid of stress. I'm glad that I found cool everest store with all necesssary outdoor gear for my activities. I joined caliber membership and now I have best prices and good discounts as a regular customer.


----------



## FuzeDude

sandywhite said:


> I love my Marlin 336C , it's perfect for hunting


A buddy of mine gave me one as a gift. Took it on a black bear hunt in Maine. Sat for 27 hours in a stand and on the last day, a monster walks out.......followed by 3 cubs.... Oh well....


----------



## VincentG

My 1955 JM Marlin is in 35 rem, I have stockpiled so much ammo (none recently) that the ammo is now worth as much as the gun. $5/round these days, that is what 50 bmg used to go for, sad that it is soo crazy. "precision sports" is a hobby that the fear mongers have taken away, even black powder has been affected.


----------



## Bullydog

Daniel Defense M4, Christensen Arms MPR .308win


----------



## I expedite

I own a number of rifles and pistols but I am primarily a squirrel hunter. I have been using a Magnum Research Magnum Lite .22 for a number of years. I recently purchased a Volquartsen Summit .17M2. I'm not sure how good it is going to be for squirrel. It shoots flat and straight but the rifle is HEAVY.


----------



## TravisMorgan

My 1965 Colt Sp-1...


----------



## FuzeDude

I expedite said:


> I own a number of rifles and pistols but I am primarily a squirrel hunter. I have been using a Magnum Research Magnum Lite .22 for a number of years. I recently purchased a Volquartsen Summit .17M2. I'm not sure how good it is going to be for squirrel. It shoots flat and straight but the rifle is HEAVY.


Is there anything better than settling the crosshairs onto a squirrels eyeball with a 22 and listening to him hit the ground like a sack of flour? I've got a Vohlquartsen Ultralight with a Luepold 4x12 that is just Death on Fox squirrels.


----------



## I expedite

FuzeDude said:


> Is there anything better than settling the crosshairs onto a squirrels eyeball with a 22 and listening to him hit the ground like a sack of flour? I've got a Vohlquartsen Ultralight with a Luepold 4x12 that is just Death on Fox squirrels.


When you make those long shots...it's amazing. When you wait for an opening for 30 minutes and they never stop moving and they eventually just run away...it's maddening. When you know they are there, and you creep in, but can't find where the noise is coming from, only to get busted...why do I put myself through this.

It's a lot of fun and a lot more action than other types of hunting.


----------



## big_slacker

Just picked up an Aero Precision based short barrel AR, lots of goodies (match barrel, custom trigger EOTECH sight) from a buddy who runs a side biz/hobby dealer biz. Shoots absolutely amazing compared to my old school DPMS AR. Too bad gun **** pics aren't allowed.


----------



## lawtaxi

Marlin 30-30 lever gun. A Classic.


----------



## brettinlux

I really like reaching out with my Savage Long Range 6.5 Creedmoor but it’s getting quite expensive to just ping some steel or punch paper.

As a result my CZ 457 AT-ONE gets most of the time at the range now.


----------



## Racer88

brettinlux said:


> I really like reaching out with my Savage Long Range 6.5 Creedmoor but it’s getting quite expensive to just ping some steel or punch paper.
> 
> As a result my CZ 457 AT-ONE gets most of the time at the range now.


Yep. I'm pretty much out of 6.5CM ammo. I refuse to pay the inflated prices, though they have come down a fair bit. Still not where they were. Still about double. They were up to $5 / round at one point! Crazy.


----------



## FuzeDude

I'm fortunate. I reload just about every caliber I own.....and I have primers and powder out the wazoo. $5/round for 6.5 Creed.......yikes....


----------



## Racer88

FuzeDude said:


> I'm fortunate. I reload just about every caliber I own.....and I have primers and powder out the wazoo. $5/round for 6.5 Creed.......yikes....


That was the peak. It can now be found for $1.75 online. I was used to paying $1.20 / rd. It will continue to come down. Just a waiting game.


----------



## brettinlux

Racer88 said:


> Yep. I'm pretty much out of 6.5CM ammo. I refuse to pay the inflated prices, though they have come down a fair bit. Still not where they were. Still about double. They were up to $5 / round at one point! Crazy.


I’m in Europe,so paying €10 per round plus petrol for a 200km drive to the range.
Local ranges are all 200m.


----------



## aammat

I love my Sauer 200,. 308 used for hunting musk oks.. 

Sendt fra min ONEPLUS A6003 med Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG

I love my 1955 Marlin 336 in 35 rem and I have enough ammo to last me and my kids combined, but not for burning up on paper at the range. When I was actively hunting I would not use 10 rounds a year and I think I have about 600 rounds for it, now the ammo is worth more than the rifle. I also love my Browning BL22 and that is a gun I can afford to still shoot paper and plink with. I am not worried about either ever being regulated away, both are currently Cali legal, but I live in FL aka the "Wild West"


----------



## sycopupy

There are wider ranges of rifles than there are watches. I love things from the likes of Sharps to Noveske, Weatherby to Accuracy International. I'd have to write an essay to list the rifles I love.


----------



## VincentG

I think there are by far more distinct models of watches/clocks and diverse manufacturers than with firearms and that being said without even going to a site like AliX or Chrono24. I am mainly a Curio and Relics collector and years ago my wife and I decided to decorate with a number of antique firearms and in doing so I learned something that I never would have imagined. I have several Flobert parlor guns all in 22 rf, all of them 19th century, all from different manufacturers. They have a number of distinct differences in breech design, barrel configurations, butt plates. But when I hung them as a grouping I immediately realized that the very ornate trigger guards (something Floberts are known for) had all been outsourced and were almost identical one to another. But until they were hung on the wall one above another I never snapped to it and this is after 30 years of owning them. On the opposite end I have a 1911 series 80 Gvmt model in stainless manufactured in 1984 and years ago I lucked into purchasing a 1911 US prop marked manufactured in 1916 (sold long ago) when I 1st arrived home with the antique I got them both out and field stripped them both, I could swap any part I wanted from one to the other, manufactured almost 70 years apart and everything fit. I found that to be just amazing, I still have the series 80 but the 1916 manufacture was too valuable with far too fragile a finish for me to keep without worry, I prefer wabi sabi when it comes to watches and firearms. My poor little BL22 has such a fragile finish on both metal and wood, it took 20 years before the wear and use actually looked good on the rifle  My sons are now 26yo and 23yo and we have all made our marks on that rifle, lol.


----------



## GearheadExplorer85

Bolt action: WInchester M70 Alaskan 30-06
Combat: Steyr AUGA1 (5.56 NATO) or FN-FAL (7.62 NATO)
Semi-Auto: Walther W2000 .300WM


----------



## dashdude

Really digging the new Marlin (Ruger) 1895's. The Trapper model with a 16" barrel should produce some nice fireballs!


----------



## 03hemi

Daniel Defense DDM4 PDW Pistol in 300BO.


----------



## SixtyLion

GearheadExplorer85 said:


> Bolt action: WInchester M70 Alaskan 30-06
> Combat: Steyr AUGA1 (5.56 NATO) or FN-FAL (7.62 NATO)
> Semi-Auto: Walther W2000 .300WM


Holy… do you really have Walther WA2000?


----------



## GearheadExplorer85

SixtyLion said:


> Holy… do you really have Walther WA2000?


XD I wish I had the funds for that but no I don't have one. I don't own any of the rifles in that list...those are just my favorites. I'm not allowed to own the AUG or FN-FAL in Canada because our government loves to arbitrarily ban stuff. But the Model 70 is definitely within reach. For now, a Savage .22 bolt action is working well.


----------



## Snapping Twig

I have a couple Colt Sauers, .243 and .300Wby. A couple older Marlin levers, .44 and 45-70GBL.

Got a 6.5-06 Remington 700 with a Hart comp SS barrel in a McMillan stock - that's my hunting rifle.

Got an Edystone in '06 from WW I. A BAR in '06, Mini 30 from the original batch with a tapered bore for us reloaders - it works and likes 150g NBT.

Lots of others too. 

Truth be told, I collect pistols and revolvers, mostly S&W revolvers.


----------



## SixtyLion

GearheadExplorer85 said:


> XD I wish I had the funds for that but no I don't have one. I don't own any of the rifles in that list...those are just my favorites. I'm not allowed to own the AUG or FN-FAL in Canada because our government loves to arbitrarily ban stuff. But the Model 70 is definitely within reach. For now, a Savage .22 bolt action is working well.


I understand, especially the ban part. Hey .22 rifles are awesome, I do not own one but often rent single shot target rifle at my local gun club, loads of fun without breaking the bank.


----------



## Rodentman

I have a PS90 (5.7x28), a Kriss Vector in 10mm using 20 round Glock mags, a customized Ruger 10/22, a Stag 3 AR-15 .556 and a 5.7x28 upper with 50 round mags. Also a customized CZ455 with .22lr, .22mag, and .17 bbls. An S&W 15-22 rounds out the rifle selection. I reload all ammo except 22 of course. 5.7x28 is quite time consuming though.


----------



## Racer88

Rodentman said:


> I have a PS90 (5.7x28), a Kriss Vector in 10mm using 20 round Glock mags, a customized Ruger 10/22, a Stag 3 AR-15 .556 and a 5.7x28 upper with 50 round mags. Also a customized CZ455 with .22lr, .22mga, and .17 bbls. An S&W 15-22 rounds out the rifle selection. I reload all ammo except 22 of course. 5.7x28 is quite time consuming though.


Some cool pieces there. I have the Five-seveN pistol but not the PS90, yet. I have a dozen magazines for the PS90, though! Ha! I like me some FNH. Got an FS2000 and a SCAR-16S. 

Also have the M&P 15-22, which is an awesome rifle. Great for teaching newbies.... the AR-15 experience with a benign caliber in terms of noise, flash, etc. Then I move them up.


----------



## jcp123

Unpopular opinion - I never could get into ARs, and if anything I’m more of a vintage guy, say, from the inception of smokeless powders in the 1880s through WWII or so. Early self-losers like the M1 Garand and carbine as well as its German counterparts, the G41 and G43 are up there for me. I do really like oddball stuff like you’ll see on Forgotten Weapons.


----------



## Rodentman

When pussycats are outlawed only outlaws will have pussycats. Non-political of course.


----------



## Racer88

Rodentman said:


> When pussycats are outlawed only outlaws will have pussycats. Non-political of course.
> 
> View attachment 16698664


Nobody needs an assault kitty. It's not like you have mice. 

And, if you did have mice, that's what animal control is for, eh?


----------



## GearheadExplorer85

SixtyLion said:


> I understand, especially the ban part. Hey .22 rifles are awesome, I do not own one but often rent single shot target rifle at my local gun club, loads of fun without breaking the bank.


Yep. Great for practicing good trigger control without having to worry about flinching.


----------



## GearheadExplorer85

jcp123 said:


> Unpopular opinion - I never could get into ARs, and if anything I’m more of a vintage guy, say, from the inception of smokeless powders in the 1880s through WWII or so. Early self-losers like the M1 Garand and carbine as well as its German counterparts, the G41 and G43 are up there for me. I do really like oddball stuff like you’ll see on Forgotten Weapons.


Ian from Forgotten Weapons is a walking encyclopedia of guns. Nothing wrong with vintage guns. I used to watch Hickok45 religiously and he was really into the lever actions, black powder, surplus bolt-actions, etc.


----------



## AMM1959

My favorite rifle is my CZ 550FS (Mannlicher style stock) in 6.5x55 (a.k.a. 6.5 Swede). It is the only stock factory rifle I've owned that consistently shoots under 1/2 moa. Once I bought it back in 2006, my previous bolt action rifles ultimately found new homes. I think it is a shame that CZ stopped making the controlled feed 550 model some years back. For fans of 6.5 Creedmoor, the ballistics of the two chamberings are nearly identical. The only real difference is long action (6.5x55) vs short action (6.5 Creedmoor) as I understand it.

Because of ammunition costs, I also have two "baby brothers," a CZ 527 FS in .223 (also safe to use for 5.56x45) and a CZ 455 FS in 22LR. I usually shoot bulk 55 grain in the CZ 527, but the 455 gets shot the most for cost reasons. For 22LR rifle use I am a particular fan of SK Standard Plus - a great balance of near match grade accuracy at manageable cost. I'm fortunate to live about 4 miles from a free state-run rifle range.

Cheers


----------



## jcp123

GearheadExplorer85 said:


> Ian from Forgotten Weapons is a walking encyclopedia of guns. Nothing wrong with vintage guns. I used to watch Hickok45 religiously and he was really into the lever actions, black powder, surplus bolt-actions, etc.


I love the Gun *****! I don’t think liking oddball or vintage iron is the unpopular part, just the part about ARs...for whatever reason, I’ve never really warmed up to them, and it’s not just because of their being a new(er) design...there are plenty of modern pistols, for example I like quite a lot, and a lot of the long-distance target rifles I’ve seen in the last decade or so are sexy as well. I think it’s because I tend to run away from the “in” thing rather than anything inherent to the rifle itself.


----------



## sycopupy

SixtyLion said:


> Holy… do you really have Walther WA2000?


I tried getting my hands on one back in the late 90's and it was near impossible to find in the U.S. Even at that time it was going for close to $10k.


----------



## SixtyLion

sycopupy said:


> I tried getting my hands on one back in the late 90's and it was near impossible to find in the U.S. Even at that time it was going for close to $10k.


Wow, from what I heard there are only ten of them or maybe even less in the US! A few years ago one of them was sold at an auction for a price of a nice German luxury sedan!


----------



## shibaman

Racer88 said:


> Nobody needs an assault kitty. It's not like you have mice.
> 
> And, if you did have mice, that's what animal control is for, eh?


I have cats and barn owls at work to mice for me!


----------



## shibaman

A few of my favorites are an 80s skb side by side 12 gu.  An Uberti 1866 yellow boy engraved in 45lc. Another Uberti 1873 45lc i currently shoot in SASS.


----------



## 03hemi

Springfield Saint 7.5" Pistol in 556.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Racer88 said:


> Some cool pieces there. I have the Five-seveN pistol but not the PS90, yet. I have a dozen magazines for the PS90, though! Ha! I like me some FNH. Got an FS2000 and a SCAR-16S.
> 
> Also have the M&P 15-22, which is an awesome rifle. Great for teaching newbies.... the AR-15 experience with a benign caliber in terms of noise, flash, etc. Then I move them up.


FN historically makes some world class pieces but Sig Sauer is really on the rise these days. My go-to range carbine is a no expense spared NFA 10" suppressed SCAR-16S with a surplus ELCAN Spectre DR 1X-4X optic. This has been a 12 year project and I've been completely satisfied with the build until FN released a non-reciprocating charging handle version late last year. 

We too have an M&P 15-22 that I can shoot all day and not break the bank.


----------



## Racer88

CMSgt Bo said:


> FN historically makes some world class pieces but Sig Sauer is really on the rise these days. My go-to range carbine is a no expense spared NFA 10" suppressed SCAR-16S with a surplus ELCAN Spectre DR 1X-4X optic. This has been a 12 year project and I've been completely satisfied with the build until FN released a non-reciprocating charging handle version late last year.
> 
> We too have an M&P 15-22 that I can shoot all day and not break the bank.


Nice! A shame you can't show it here!  _ Edit: I just remembered I've seen it via PM. Still would be nice to share with the other enthusiasts._

Yeah... of course NOW FNH finally decides to do a non-reciprocating handle. I guess I'll have to continue to suffer with my old-school reciprocating SCAR-16.


----------



## TedG954

The rifle by which all others are measured...
The Pre-64 Winchester Model 70 in .270, or 30.06. 

Read books by Jack O'Connor. Amazing hunter.


----------



## nosamk

I've built several ARs - .223, 9mm, 300blk and enjoy them all but really the 10/22 style rilfes I've built are my favorites to shoot


----------



## EdgarZ

I have several rifles, bolt, lever, ARs and AR pistol, .22’s, but my absolute favorite is my Springfield M1 Garand with a receiver dated to 1942.
It’s a blast to shoot (shameless pun intended)


----------



## Racer88

Heading out to the rifle range (for the first time since last February) for some 300 yard practice with the Ruger Precision Rifle (6.5 Creedmoor). Woo-hooo!


----------



## Pips4Travel

6.5 creedmoor. Hands down


----------



## armabill

Hall Benchrest Rifle 6mm PPC.


----------



## dan360

TedG954 said:


> The rifle by which all others are measured...
> The Pre-64 Winchester Model 70 in .270, or 30.06.
> 
> Read books by Jack O'Connor. Amazing hunter.


_"If I were going to hunt all over the world and could use only one rifle, it would be the .375. If I could have only two, one would be a .375 and the other would be a .270."_ -- Jack O'Connor, The Complete Book of Rifles and Shotguns, Outdoor Life (1961)


----------



## oztech

Starting to get the itch to buy a Springfield M1A Scout.


----------



## FuzeDude

Browning BAR in .308. 4 shots....100 yds. Hornady Black 155 gr. Leupold 3x9.


----------



## FuzeDude

Browning T Bolt 22lr. Suppressed. Remington subsonic ammo. 2x7 Leupold compact scope. 4 shots at 50 yds. I was shocked that the little Browning ......with a std sporter barrel.... would shoot this well suppressed with just garden variety Remington subsonic.


----------



## Don60

From .17 HMR up to .450 Ackley with a lot in between.
Mainly collect large bore stopping rifles, Colt 1911’s, SAA’s and S&W N Frames.


----------



## Neelyishere

Don60 said:


> From .17 HMR up to .450 Ackley with a lot in between.
> Mainly collect large bore stopping rifles, Colt 1911’s, SAA’s and S&W N Frames.


Which hunting rifle would you use for elk? Been thinking about Savage 110 in .338 or something like Browning X-bolt 338.
Update. Ended up ordering Savage 110 Magpul hunting rifle from Hunting Rifles | Tactical Rifles For Sale | GritrSports.com , hopefully it's going to get me through this deer season


----------



## Joved

Walnut and blued steel.


----------



## lawtaxi

Marlin 30/30 lever gun.


----------



## 03hemi

Love em all! However, I really love the AR pistols.


----------



## Neelyishere

Huge fan of AR pistols and SBRs too


----------



## 8BG Mike

Mine is my vintage late ‘60s Winchester 30-30. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooglover

Marlin 336SS


----------



## johnireland

November 1944 M1 Carbine.


----------



## FuzeDude

After 1 year and 11 days, my stamp FINALLY came for my Omega 300 can. Mounted it on a home brew 300 blk sbr. 300 blk subs are ridiculously quiet.


----------



## BrokeWatchGuy

Steyr Pro Hunter in .270 Win
Savage 110 in .243 Win
And a random parts AR-15


----------



## kevral

In my country, "everybody" on a budget buys a Tikka T3x and not on a budget buys a Blaser. Either one with a Zeiss on top. 

I don't like either. I like American rifles and American optics. 

I hunt reindeer with my grandfather's 1974 model Remington 700, but the only original parts are the action and the bolt body. It's been blueprinted, rebarreled, fitted with a Bansner fibreglass stock, a Leupold 3-9x33 Ultralight and an A-Tec silencer. Weighs in at 3.0 kgs plus silencer.

In the back of my gun cabinet is my grandfather's early-1900s Jeffery Farquharson single shot safari rifle that I'm going to restore if I win the lottery.


----------



## unicratt

I have shot and owned many semi and bolt rifles but my favorite to shoot is still the m1 garand. Just a beautiful, well made and fun to shoot rifle.


----------



## jcp123

I’m mostly into vintage stuff, and never been an AR fan. I’m really into early semi-auto rifles like the M1 Garand, SVT40, the German Gh41 and G43, etc. SKS and M1a as well. I’m not super into bolt- or lever-action rifles, but for bolt actions I rather like the Tikka T3X, as well as the requisite vintage stuff, especially Swedish Mausers. The Lee Enfield Jungle Carbine and the Krag rifles fascinate me as well. For lever actions, I don’t particularly have a preference, but I like them in pistol calibers - a .357 magnum lever gun of any flavor would be really fun.


----------



## Racer88

jcp123 said:


> For lever actions, I don’t particularly have a preference, but I like them in pistol calibers - a .357 magnum lever gun of any flavor would be really fun.


I have one lever-action... A Browning BL-22 with a light "blonde" Maple stock that has amazing "tiger stripes" or "flamed." It's GORGEOUS. I wish I could post a photo here.  

The receiver is a "Grade 2," which means it has some factory engraving. As a .22LR caliber, it's a lot of fun (and very easy) to shoot.


----------



## jcp123

Racer88 said:


> I have one lever-action... A Browning BL-22 with a light "blonde" Maple stock that has amazing "tiger stripes" or "flamed." It's GORGEOUS. I wish I could post a photo here.
> 
> The receiver is a "Grade 2," which means it has some factory engraving. As a .22LR caliber, it's a lot of fun (and very easy) to shoot.


I have had one lever gun, a Marlin 336. Sometimes I wish I hadn’t sold it, but the recoil was entirely unreasonable for a cartridge like the .30-30; I’ve shot bolt action .308s which had equal or less recoil. Shame because the rest of the gun was really nice. I think that’s why I’m biased towards the pistol cartridges. That, and owning a .38spl revolver, it’s nice to have a bit of cartridge interchangeability with a .357 rifle. .357 is remarkably potent out of a rifle, too - you can push 2000fps with a 158gr out of a 20” barrel. Not a bad brush gun and has good potential for a deer at fairly close ranges. But I wouldn’t hunt with one, that’s more of a companion in case the big 60lb east coast coyotes start acting aggressively, and in that case I’d rather have either a shotgun with cocktail loads or a handy pistol of some kind - maybe even my .38. That lack of versatility is why I’m not that much of a lever gun fan. But I think they would be a ton of fun to shoot.


----------



## jrlmsla

I have many. But my favorite of all is my Daniel Defense M4
I can’t help it. I must include a picture:








Best I can do on short notice


----------



## Racer88

jrlmsla said:


> I have many. But my favorite of all is my Daniel Defense M4
> I can’t help it. I must include a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best I can do on short notice


Dude, you win the internet for the day! LOL!


----------



## jrlmsla

Racer88 said:


> Dude, you win the internet for the day! LOL!


Thanks. It took me like 2 hours to get the butt stock just right


----------



## Racer88

jrlmsla said:


> Thanks. It took me like 2 hours to get the butt stock just right


It's obviously an evil "assault" drawing, since it has a "shoulder thing that goes up. But you forgot the "heat shield."


----------



## jrlmsla

Racer88 said:


> It's obviously an evil "assault" drawing, since it has a "shoulder thing that goes up. But you forgot the "heat shield."


You are right. Although maybe adding a foregrip looking thing would offend some people. So maybe I’ll add a picture of it by itself. Along with one of the forbidden high capacity magazines


----------



## FuzeDude

Just got back from Safari in South Africa where I took 11 animals. Used a suppressed 300 Win mag made by Howa topped with a 3x9 Zeiss....which is generally regarded as a bargain basement rifle here in the states. Longest shots were 250 yds on a warthog and 200 yds on a Baboon. Everything else was between 100-150 yds. The Howa impressed me. Nice 2 stage trigger. Highly recommended if you don't have money for anything more expensive.


----------



## Racer88

FuzeDude said:


> Just got back from Safari in South Africa where I took 11 animals. Used a suppressed 300 Win mag made by Howa topped with a 3x9 Zeiss....which is generally regarded as a bargain basement rifle here in the states. Longest shots were 250 yds on a warthog and 200 yds on a Baboon. Everything else was between 100-150 yds. The Howa impressed me. Nice 2 stage trigger. Highly recommended if you don't have money for anything more expensive.


I've got a couple of friends with Howas in 6.5 Creedmoor. I got the Ruger Precision Rifle in 6.5. They're all excellent shooters all the way out to 1,000 yards (that's the farthest we've gone, so far). I fired a .300 Win Mag once. It packs a punch (recoil)!


----------



## FuzeDude

Racer88 said:


> I've got a couple of friends with Howas in 6.5 Creedmoor. I got the Ruger Precision Rifle in 6.5. They're all excellent shooters all the way out to 1,000 yards (that's the farthest we've gone, so far). I fired a .300 Win Mag once. It packs a punch (recoil)!


Yes it does. No fun at all shooting off a bench. But our guns were all suppressed and it makes a 300 Win Mag feel like a .243. It really tames the recoil as well as the noise.

FWIW.....you can buy suppressors OTC in South Africa. I got suppressor #7 in August. It took a year and 11 days.


----------



## BrokeWatchGuy

FuzeDude said:


> Just got back from Safari in South Africa where I took 11 animals. Used a suppressed 300 Win mag made by Howa topped with a 3x9 Zeiss....which is generally regarded as a bargain basement rifle here in the states. Longest shots were 250 yds on a warthog and 200 yds on a Baboon. Everything else was between 100-150 yds. The Howa impressed me. Nice 2 stage trigger. Highly recommended if you don't have money for anything more expensive.


I’ve got a long term goal of doing an African safari. I’ve got a friend that’s killed a Cape Buffalo or two.


----------



## FuzeDude

BrokeWatchGuy said:


> I’ve got a long term goal of doing an African safari. I’ve got a friend that’s killed a Cape Buffalo or two.


$2500 to fly to Joburg on Delta Comfort +. The safari costs all depend on what and how many critters you take. I took 11 and that was right at $10k. It'll cost probably $2500 to get the heads and hides shipped back to the states. So we're at $15K and the taxidermy bill will probably take the total close to $30K. You can fly coach for $1500, buy a 4 animal package for $3500 and have your shipping and taxidermy work and be all in for right at $10k.

Definitely going back in a few years.


----------



## bwh21335

Kac sr15, hk416, mk12, sr25, the list goes on


----------



## stbob

no pics, lol


----------



## galvestonokie

i'm old school. remington 700 in .308: upgraded trigger, stock, barrel, etc. <.5MOA all day long


----------



## Urse73

1908 Winchester pump action gallery gun. Multi caliber in the epic .22 LR or .22short. The gallery gun I have came from my grandfather who was a local VFD member. I remember as a kid we would use these at the shooting gallery at the local VFD county fair with .22 shorts which were almost as powerful as a cap gun. Had like 8 of them to choose from and each had solid metal blade front sites that you would have to bend straight to hit anything. I would show pics but.....


----------



## verp

The world would be a better place without guns but I own a M25 SWS.


----------



## AS Maaz

Currently own:
Remington 700 .270-first gun, awesome gun
Browning .300 x bolt-precise, heavy gun and long with boss system
Browning .270 x bolt-does the job, heavier than the Remington
CZ .243-sweet gun, quality not as good as above


----------



## 03hemi

What's the use without pictures?
Stupid to say the least? lol


----------

